
ACA500plus – available from: 10 Jan 2017 - doener
https://icomp.de/shop-icomp/en/produkt-details/product/ACA500plus.html#filter=*
======
Annatar
It is way too late: fresh Vampire 500's are selling like hotcakes on ebay (I'm
waiting for the frenzy to subside before getting mine), and the specs make the
ACA500+ look like a stone knife compared to a laser cutter.

Vampire 500 provides the equivalent of MC68070 (extra instructions), is
64-bit, runs at 234 MHz, has HDMI output, 128 MB of RAM, and AGA (and will
sport SAGA soon, via firmware update directly from AmigaDOS). Additionally, it
has an IDE controller and supports SDHC. Probably the most fascinating but
obscure feature is the core's capability of executing 64-bit instructions from
any processor simultaneously, intermixed into the instruction decoder stream:
PPC and intel are currently supported, in addition to new 64-bit MC68000 and
SIMD instructions.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNjuulAWntc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNjuulAWntc)

[http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9ncJs87hDkg](http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9ncJs87hDkg)

[http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tNjuulAWntc](http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tNjuulAWntc)

[http://www.amigablogs.net/feed/2016/12/vampire-500-v2-part-2](http://www.amigablogs.net/feed/2016/12/vampire-500-v2-part-2)

ACA500+ had been unavailable for too long, and now the train has left the
station. Who is going to get a MC68010 at 14 MHz when they can have a SIMD,
64-bit MC68070 at 234 plus Super AGA on their A500?

